# Cancelled - Moved - Replacement List ('06-'07)



## Vito the TiVo

The following is a list to keep you all up to date on major scheduling changes for the 5 broadcast networks. I'm opting to not include myNetworktv as it seems to be airing the same shows every night of the week.

Please post information you come across in the thread (or PM me), and I'll aim to keep the original post updated.

Cancelled (Gone forever from the networks!)
------------
*3 Lbs.* (CBS)
*All of Us* (CW)
*Andy Barker, P.I.* (NBC)
*Armed and Famous* (CBS)
*Big Day* (ABC)
*The Black Donnellys* (NBC)
*The Class* (CBS) 
*Close to Home* (CBS)
*Creature Comforts* (CBS)
*Crossing Jordan* (NBC) 
*Day Break* (ABC)
*Drive* (FOX)
*Extreme Makeover* (ABC)
*The George Lopez Show* (ABC)
*Gilmore Girls* (CW)
*Grease: You're the One that I Want* (NBC)
*The Great American Dream Vote* (ABC)
*Happy Hour* (FOX)
*Help Me Help You* (ABC)
*Hidden Palms* (CW)
*Identity* (NBC)
*In Case of Emergency* (ABC)
*Justice* (FOX)
*Kidnapped* (NBC)
*King of Queens* (CBS)
*Knights of Prosperity* (ABC)
*Law and Order: Criminal Intent* (NBC) _(original episodes move to USA)_
*The Loop* (FOX)
*The Nine* (ABC)
*The O.C.* (FOX)
*Pirate Master* (CBS)
*Raines* (NBC)
*The Real Wedding Crashers* (NBC)
*Reba* (CW)
*The Rich List* (FOX)
*Runaway* (CW)
*Show Me The Money* (ABC)
*Six Degrees* (ABC)
*The Singles Table* (NBC) _(unaired)_ 
*Smith* (CBS)
*Standoff* (FOX) 
*Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip* (NBC)
*Thank God You're Here* (NBC)
*Twenty Good Years* (NBC)
*Vanished* (FOX)
*Veronica Mars* (CW)
*Waterfront* (CBS) _(unaired)_
*The Wedding Bells* (FOX)
*The War At Home* (FOX) 
*What About Brian* (ABC)
*The Winner* (FOX)

Off the Schedule (pulled but don't delete your season pass... there might be more to come)
--------------

Moved (Hey! Where'd that show go? New Day & Time)
---------

Replacements (Here, give these *new *shows a try)
-----------------

Chopping Block (Shows with negative signs, but whose fate has yet to be decided)
-------------
*Traveler* (ABC) _(reduced order)_

Retiring (Shows that are finishing this season and won't return)
-------------

__________________
- Vito The TiVo


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Continuing with the format that was tweaked over the course of last season which was stolen from MirclMax to begin with, I present the '06-'07 Cancellation and such list.

Basically, I'm going to start posting all the changes that have been made from the upfront schedules that were announced last fall and go from there. We don't all hear those random changes that are made. I was amused to see that some people didn't realize _7th Heaven_ was coming back. I wonder if that will hurt the ratings.

I debated whether to include myNetworktv as well as it seems to be less of a broadcast network than even PAX ever managed to be.

Its all about contributing though folks. I'm not going to find everything immediately, so if you hear stuff, post about it!

Oh, and if you post information that later becomes moot or incorrect, try to put a strikethrough on it to cut down on the confusion. The option is just s for strikethrough instead of b for bold or i for italics, etc.

Please do however try to keep the "chatter" down to a minimum as people tend to set up notifications for threads like this (and don't want to get them unnecesary).

(yes, that was also stolen from MirclMax)

Anyone got a pool going for the first show cancelled?


----------



## jeff125va

Vito the TiVo said:


> I was amused to see that some people didn't realize _7th Heaven_ was coming back. I wonder if that will hurt the ratings.


Might need a new category for that one... "Resurrected" perhaps?


----------



## Dmon4u

A twist:

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-menintreespremieredate,0,5228346.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

"Men in Trees" will now premiere at 10 p.m. ET Tuesday, Sept. 12, following the two-hour season opener of "Dancing." The debut episode will repeat at 8 p.m. Friday, Sept. 15, with a second episode to follow at 9 p.m., its regular timeslot.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

jeff125va said:


> Might need a new category for that one... "Resurrected" perhaps?


I like Resurrected. It might actually be needed. Especially with _Family Guy_ back from the dead and talk of _Futurama_ coming back again...


----------



## jschuur

Is it worth distinguishing shows that have had their premier date moved before the season even started from those that were moved after a few episodes? There seems to be some of that going on lately (Men In Trees being the latest example).


----------



## Vito the TiVo

I'm satisfied with the way I noted it with the note "special premiere" but not listing a new standard time slot. These are always weird as this list is meant to be an ongoing reference and that information will be completely moot after it airs exactly once. 

I think I'll just keep noting "special premiere" for those shows and I don't usually bother when they just have a single special episode in the middle of the season.

EDIT: I decided to add bold to those premiere listings, just so they'll stand out.


----------



## TiVoDan

How about including Cable networks (Sci-fi, USA, Lifetime, ABC family, etc). And while we're at it how abou tincluding season/series premeirs, that way we will have a single comprehensive TV scedule thread


----------



## Vito the TiVo

There's an excellent grid with all of the premiere dates located here:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/charts.aspx?id=fall_2006

And as for cable programming, I invite any one that's interested to start another list with the same format. I simply find the cable offerings to varied, scattered and spread out over the season to keep up with them with any kind of regularity.

As I found out last year even just the big networks can become a headache around December when everything is pulled, rearranged and replaced.

Most information (if you're looking for a specific show) can be found on The Futon Critic as well.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Trouble at _Six Degrees_.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060825/tv_nm/degrees_dc_1


----------



## dbuchthal

Vito the TiVo said:


> There's an excellent grid with all of the premiere dates located here:
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/charts.aspx?id=fall_2006


The other good grid I've found is at epguides.com: http://epguides.com/grid/fall.shtml.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

NBC has swapped _30 Rock_ and _Twenty Good Years_.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/pr.aspx?id=20060831nbc01


----------



## TiVoDan

Vito the TiVo said:


> Trouble at _Six Degrees_.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060825/tv_nm/degrees_dc_1


I don't think that article alone is enough to put the show on the chopping block. The difficulties they have don't automatically make this another Commander in Chief.


----------



## FLbadgirl

Does anyone know about the fate of Commander and Chief? Will they be renewed for another season?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Commander in Chief_ was cancelled at the end of a last season. But the network did hint at the possibility of a two hour TV movie, but right now its just a possibility.


----------



## Philly Bill

Whats up with Medium? Nothing til mid-season??

_EDIT: Nevermind... I found it:

"The third season is planned to start airing on Sunday nights at 10:00PM in January 2007 on NBC, after NBC Sunday Night Football's run."_


----------



## sieglinde

Good, nothing is against it for me on Sundays.

I had wondered what had happened to it.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Philly Bill said:


> ... _EDIT: Nevermind... I found it:
> 
> "The third season is planned to start airing on Sunday nights at 10:00PM in January 2007 on NBC, after NBC Sunday Night Football's run."_


Isn't that a sign that the station is losing confidence in the show?


----------



## jschuur

Handy lists of cancelled shows from the last season:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?statuscode=1
http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/09/17/ask-tv-squad-what-shows-are-not-coming-back/


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Justice_ and _Happy Hour_ have both been pulled off the schedule earlier than their planned baseball hiatuses.  However still no winners for the first cancelled show of the season.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/newswire.aspx?id=7210


----------



## terpfan1980

Bravo's Brilliant But Cancelled website (http://www.brilliantbutcancelled.com) which has been running a deathwatch contest jumped the gun and decided that Happy Hour had been cancelled. They later recinded and noted that the show isn't cancelled *yet* but remains (barely) on life support.

FOX claims to have temporarily pulled the show with promises (or is it more like a threat?) that it'll return in November. Anyone want to bet on that really happening?

Ratings for the show were apparently pretty anemic (not that I have seen them for sure, just a quick blurb noting same).

Another candidate to win the which will be first to be cancelled is the Anne Heche show Men in Trees over on ABC. It moved into the new "favorite" spot for shows to be cancelled once Happy Hour made the spot available.


----------



## sieglinde

Justice seems to be in trouble also.


----------



## TonyD79

A suggestion? Can you put the date of update on the list for each item. When you change something note the date on that edit? Easier to catch up on changes that way when we visit this very useful thread.


----------



## mdsutherland

I must be one of the few people that enjoy Happy Hour. I think they are trying to be a little like How I Met your Mother. Overall I like most of the characters and I thought they set a pretty good ground work in the first couple of episodes. I hope it doesn't get cut but it doesn't look good.


----------



## jschuur

I would also recommend not putting shows on the chopping block without attributing why they're there. Is Six Degrees there because of the previous news of a show runner change? Why is Men in Trees there? Because it's a Friday show that's moving slots?

I think you're jumping to conclusions too quickly and are only going to alarm some folks who like certain shows and might think their fate is worse than it really is.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

In response to the dates, I don't want to clutter the list for people, but I will make sure that I post within the thread when I make a change, that way you can still look up and see when the change was made.

And apologies for _Men in Trees_ I thought the other post that mentioned it from "Brilliant But Cancelled" was based on more than just internet voting. I'm pulling it off the list now.

And as for _Six Degrees_, I typically move shows to chopping block when there are bad signs for the show, usually as noted by articles referring to "troubles" or "bad ratings" etc. I had already put it on there for the previous troubles with Marti Noxon, but this article further notes the problems the show has had since the beginning: http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-sixdegreesshowrunner,0,1665225.story?track=rss

Certainly a show can overcome problems, but I find that they are usually symptoms that are seen prior to official news. Something that indicates the opposite such as an additional episode pickup or articles about great ratings would certainly cause me to pull it off of the chopping block.

By the way, nothing on the Chopping Block is ever "official" since networks simply say a show is either airing, on hiatus, or cancelled. Its more what the media is saying and how the show is performing so we can understand what might be on its way out.

I've modified it to read: Chopping Block (Shows with negative signs, but whose fate has yet to be decided)


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Standoff_ is shutting down for ten days for "tinkering".

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-earlyfoxtinkering,0,2504393.story?coll=zap-tv-headlines

Added to Chopping Block.


----------



## Rugged

Does anyone have a link to what the ratings are for each week? Every now and then I'll hear what show beat what but I can never find it on my own when I Google?

thanks


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Both http://www.thefutoncritic.com and http://www.zap2it.com list the ratings the following morning/day. There is some rule in effect by the Nielsens thought that says they can't leave them up for long or something to that effect.


----------



## Pab Sungenis

bdowell said:


> FOX claims to have temporarily pulled the show with promises (or is it more like a threat?) that it'll return in November. Anyone want to bet on that really happening?


This is almost word for word what NBC said about "Coupling." Its hiatus never ended, and I suspect "Happy Hour"'s won't either.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Crossing Jordan_ has been pulled from the schedule to make room for the new game show _1 Vs. 100_.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/pr.aspx?id=20060927nbc01

I won't add it to Chopping Block yet as it did well last season and NBC will most likely bring it back midseason (ala Scrubs).


----------



## bryan314

Blade The Series has been canceled. No second season.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_How I Met Your Mother_ and _The Class_ are trading timeslots.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7213

List updated.


----------



## jschuur

Mike Ausiello seems to be hearing that Kidnapped won't make it past 13 episodes. Fox on the other hand ordered 3 more Justice scripts. Til Death stays off the air for another week because 'star Brad Garrett was unhappy with the show's most recent script'.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Updated in the Chopping Block.


----------



## cherry ghost

Knights Of Prosperity delayed, no new date given

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6377840.html?display=Breaking+News


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Updated.

Mentioned again:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7214


----------



## MirclMax

jschuur said:


> Mike Ausiello seems to be hearing that Kidnapped won't make it past 13 episodes.


Some confirmation ... http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6378212.html?title=Article&spacedesc=news

Looks like the first move to "Cancelled"!

(Personally, I watched the pilot then decided to just queue up the rest until I knew it was gonna last. While I have read that they have written a way to resolve it in 13 .. I just felt like this was gonna end up like Reunion. Guess its good to know I read it right).


----------



## vtfan99

Whats the deal with "What about Brian" (ABC)? Was it just a very short season last spring or was it pulled and then re-added to the schedule? I really thought this was a dead show but I've been seeing lots of previews for this lately.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Possible moves for Fox shows after baseball:

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6378215.html

And yes, _What About Brian_ was renewed for this season.


----------



## etemple

Any news on what happened to MI-5?
I caught two episodes of series 4, and it seems to have disappeared again.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Apparently USA Today is reporting that _Vanished _is moving and that they expect _Smith _to be cancelled.

I can't find an online version of the stories.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=320495
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=320497


----------



## cherry ghost

Foxs new schedule following baseball:

Mondays, beginning October 23:

8:00-9:00 PM PRISON BREAK

9:00-10:00 PM JUSTICE (New slot)

Tuesdays, beginning October 31:

8:00-9:00 PM STANDOFF (New slot)

9:00-10:00 PM HOUSE (New slot)

Wednesdays, beginning November 1:

8:00-9:00 PM BONES

9:0010:00 PM THE RICH LIST (New series)

Thursdays, beginning November 2:

8:00-8:30 PM TIL DEATH

8:30-9:00 PM HAPPY HOUR

9:00-10:00 PM THE O.C.

Friday, October 20:

8:00-10:00 PM TRADING SPOUSES: MEET YOUR NEW MOMMY

Fridays, beginning October 27:

8:00-9:00 PM VANISHED (New slot)

9:00-10:00 PM TRADING SPOUSES: MEET YOUR NEW MOMMY (New slot)

The CWs New Monday Schedule, Effective October 9

8:00-8:30 PM EVERYBODY HATES CHRIS

8:30-9:00 PM ALL OF US

9:00-9:30 PM GIRLFRIENDS

9:30-10:00 PM THE GAME

The CWs New Sunday Schedule, Effective October 15

7:00-8:00 PM AMERICAS NEXT TOP MODEL (encore)

8:00-9:00 PM 7TH HEAVEN

9:00-10:00 PM RUNAWAY

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/index.asp?layout=articlePrint&articleID=CA6378513


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Updated!


----------



## terpfan1980

Argh, that Everybody Hates Chris move on the CW puts that show up against Prison Break and the CBS comedies, along with the Monday Night Football games over on ESPN. Not good for that show as it'll continue to see the not recorded due to conflicts... issue on my DirecTV TiVo PVRs.

I was very happy that the show was airing on Sunday nites in the 7pm hour, but I guess this will be another season where I can't catch the show until it's in repeats.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Big Day_ is scheduled by ABC to take the slot recently departed by _Knights of Prosperity_.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20061005abc01


----------



## Z-Todd

Is Dawn Ostroff on drugs? Switching Sunday and Monday around is going to backfire on her, bigtime. If she thinks the ratings are bad for 7th H now, wait until it goes head to head with Amazing Race and Makeover.

I swear, I'm already sick of The CW, can we have The WB back?


----------



## cherry ghost

Kidnapped moved

"NBC will replace its struggling Kidnapped at 10 p.m. this Wednesday with Dateline NBC and shift the serialized suspense drama to 9 p.m. Saturday starting Oct. 21."

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6378795.html?display=Breaking+News


----------



## BigT4187

cherry ghost said:


> Kidnapped moved
> 
> "NBC will replace its struggling Kidnapped at 10 p.m. this Wednesday with Dateline NBC and shift the serialized suspense drama to 9 p.m. Saturday starting Oct. 21."
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ar...y=Breaking+News


Saturday night .... the kiss of death for a TV show.


----------



## MirclMax

BigT4187 said:


> Saturday night .... the kiss of death for a TV show.


Well.. it *was* cancelled.

-MirclMax


----------



## MirclMax

etemple said:


> Any news on what happened to MI-5?
> I caught two episodes of series 4, and it seems to have disappeared again.


Its not exactly a show that this thread follows .. but FYI A&E will burnoff the remaining 8 episodes in a marathon Oct 21st 11am - 7pm. Make sure you have your "Keep at most" not set to dump some.

-MirclMax


----------



## ellinj

Vito the TiVo said:


> Apparently USA Today is reporting that _Vanished _is moving and that they expect _Smith _to be cancelled.
> 
> I can't find an online version of the stories.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=320495
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=320497


Looks like its done.

http://apnews.excite.com/article/20061006/D8KJACGO0.html


----------



## rhuntington3

etemple said:


> Any news on what happened to MI-5?
> I caught two episodes of series 4, and it seems to have disappeared again.


Ratings apparently gave it a brief hiatus. A&E is airing the remaining 8 episodes in a marathon on October 21st. 11AM to 7PM.

http://www.aetv.com/MI5/index.jsp


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Extreme Makeover_ to air on Fridays.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/listings.aspx?id=20061011abc02


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Various updates:

_Medium_ is taking over _Kidnapped_'s timeslot:
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20061012nbc01

New show _3 Lbs._ is taking over for _Smith_:
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=10/12/06&id=20061012cbs02

_Jericho_ gets a full season:
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=10/12/06&id=20061012cbs03

_ER_ is not being pulled for _The Black Donnellys_:

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/12/a...l?_r=2&ref=television&oref=slogin&oref=slogin


----------



## Dmon4u

CW's "Runaway" canceled after four episodes !

http://www.medialifemagazine.com/artman/publish/cat_index_31.asp


----------



## toddc

Anyone know when HBO's Big Love might start season 2?


----------



## cherry ghost

toddc said:


> Anyone know when HBO's Big Love might start season 2?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3538537&&#post3538537


----------



## RunnerFL

Vanished to end after only 13 episodes. But they do point out that it is not cancelled, yet.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7224

Waterfront shelved by CBS before it even airs:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7223


----------



## pestilence

pardon me for having to ask but I really am getting into the show now that its in syndication and its listed as an nbc show but now listing of if its still an active show or not. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## MirclMax

pestilence said:


> pardon me for having to ask but I really am getting into the show now that its in syndication and its listed as an nbc show but now listing of if its still an active show or not. Can anyone help me with this?


Its an active show which has been scheduled as a mid-season replacement. No particular date is set (that I can find), but probably Jan/Feb 2007.


----------



## vertigo235

What's up with Studio 60?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Officially, its pre-empted by a new _Friday Night Lights_ for one week.

I don't usually note when a show is off the air for one week for a special or something of that nature, so I decided to wait to see what actually happens to the timeslots of these shows after the airing.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

You can add ABC's Extreme Makeover list to the cancelled/pulled shows. ABC said after 1 airing they are pulling the show, and will replace with repeats of Grays Anatomy.


----------



## visionary

I notice the new Scifi show DAY BREAK is to come to ABC 11/15, I assume this means THE NINE is cancelled? Fine with me, NINE never made sense to me, kept expecting an alien or time traveler to emerge and all it is about is people locked in a room for 52 hours, not much of a plot. DAY BREAK is a ripoff of Groundhog Day but I loved that so can't wait to tune in.


----------



## Chapper1

visionary said:


> I notice the new Scifi show DAY BREAK is to come to ABC 11/15, I assume this means THE NINE is cancelled? Fine with me, NINE never made sense to me, kept expecting an alien or time traveler to emerge and all it is about is people locked in a room for 52 hours, not much of a plot. DAY BREAK is a ripoff of Groundhog Day but I loved that so can't wait to tune in.


IIRC, Day Break will be filling the hole that Lost is vacating for their mid-season hiatus.


----------



## visionary

Oh, wow, thanks for the info. Hopefully when LOST returns they will get rid of NINE then. But that means we will have to endure NINE adventures like: Hour 6: I'm tied up in the corner. Hour 7: I'm still there! I swear the other day they spent an hour show on one girl dialing 911 to report the bank robbery, and honest to god she did not even say anything to 911, they just passed the phone around and then tossed it on the floor, an hour for that as the WHOLE SHOW. I'm not joking. It must be quite a writing staff, at least it must be wonderful for the low budget, if they decide to lock them in a dark room no video will be needed at all! I had expected an alien abduction or something worthy of following LOST, like INVASION was last year. They sure should have kept that.


----------



## dswallow

visionary said:


> Oh, wow, thanks for the info. Hopefully when LOST returns they will get rid of NINE then. But that means we will have to endure NINE adventures like: Hour 6: I'm tied up in the corner. Hour 7: I'm still there! I swear the other day they spent an hour show on one girl dialing 911 to report the bank robbery, and honest to god she did not even say anything to 911, they just passed the phone around and then tossed it on the floor, an hour for that as the WHOLE SHOW. I'm not joking. It must be quite a writing staff, at least it must be wonderful for the low budget, if they decide to lock them in a dark room no video will be needed at all! I had expected an alien abduction or something worthy of following LOST, like INVASION was last year. They sure should have kept that.


Sounds like this show is the training ground for Lost's writers.


----------



## mwhip

visionary said:


> Oh, wow, thanks for the info. Hopefully when LOST returns they will get rid of NINE then. But that means we will have to endure NINE adventures like: Hour 6: I'm tied up in the corner. Hour 7: I'm still there! I swear the other day they spent an hour show on one girl dialing 911 to report the bank robbery, and honest to god she did not even say anything to 911, they just passed the phone around and then tossed it on the floor, an hour for that as the WHOLE SHOW. I'm not joking. It must be quite a writing staff, at least it must be wonderful for the low budget, if they decide to lock them in a dark room no video will be needed at all! I had expected an alien abduction or something worthy of following LOST, like INVASION was last year. They sure should have kept that.


That 911 call was griping to me. I like the Nine and think Daybreak looks horrible of course it could be because Taye Diggs can't act.


----------



## Jonathan_S

pestilence said:


> pardon me for having to ask but I really am getting into the show now that its in syndication and its listed as an nbc show but now listing of if its still an active show or not. Can anyone help me with this?


Thursdays at 9 starting November 30th.
Scrubs returns on November 30th


----------



## visionary

Mwhip, you could be right, I haven't seen DAYBREAK and if he is a bad actor, thats an uh oh for sure. I can't be for a show I have not seen. Good Sci-Fi requires pretty girls you care about and like to watch. But an hour about a 911 call where nobody even talks.... hmmmm I can't quite get into that for an hour, maybe for a 5 minute scene.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

As partially mentioned here, NBC is trying to rebuild "Must See TV" with _Scrubs_ coming back and _30 Rock_ making a move. This looks like one airing of _Deal or No Deal_ is pulled as well as putting the fate of _Twenty Good Years_ up in the air.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/10/25/nbc-trying-for-must-see-tv-again-on-thursday/
http://www.aintitcool.com/node/30507


----------



## Alfer

Per CNN "20 Good Years" is being booted...most likely won't return I'd bet.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Alfer2003 said:


> Per CNN "20 Good Years" is being booted...most likely won't return I'd bet.


You know, it's really too bad about this show-it had the makings of a great show. But the laugh track, along with a couple other piddly things, killed it. Would have been an easy fix.


----------



## Dmon4u

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/networktv/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003315374

November 22 (Wednesday) -

'Show Me the Money' @ 8:00

December 4th (Monday) -

'Supernanny' @ 9:00


----------



## robbhimself

mwhip said:


> I like the Nine and think Daybreak looks horrible of course it could be because Taye Diggs can't act.


that and this one line from the commercial that just bugs me, "i'm living the same day over and over, only different things happen".. ummmmm.. what? isn't that like a different day?


----------



## sieglinde

Nope. Remember "Groundhog Day"? The same day but different things happened.


----------



## Havana Brown

bdowell said:


> Argh, that Everybody Hates Chris move on the CW puts that show up against Prison Break and the CBS comedies, along with the Monday Night Football games over on ESPN. Not good for that show as it'll continue to see the not recorded due to conflicts... issue on my DirecTV TiVo PVRs.
> 
> I was very happy that the show was airing on Sunday nites in the 7pm hour, but I guess this will be another season where I can't catch the show until it's in repeats.


Sons of beaches, I didn't even know the new season started. I'll have to check my tivo when I get home to see why it hasn't recorded. My kid asked me just yesterday when it would start up again.

ETA: Never mind, it's not recording because one tivo is recording Prison Break and the other How I met Your Mother and the Class. But good to see it's back on.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Havana Brown said:


> Sons of beaches, I didn't even know the new season started. I'll have to check my tivo when I get home to see why it hasn't recorded. My kid asked me just yesterday when it would start up again.
> 
> ETA: Never mind, it's not recording because one tivo is recording Prison Break and the other How I met Your Mother and the Class. But good to see it's back on.


But it should have recorded a few episodes on Sundays at 7 p.m. before they moved it. And with Prison Break off the last couple of weeks, you should have gotten an episode or two as well. My guess is your old Season Pass on UPN didn't transfer over to the new CW station and needs to be set up again.


----------



## TiVoDan

well time to put studio 60 on the choppping block
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,226092,00.html

and Justice is back on, but it's still listed as off the schedule.


----------



## Dnamertz

TiVoDan said:


> well time to put studio 60 on the choppping block
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,226092,00.html


Why are so many people watching ANOTHER episode of SCI instead of Studio 60? Can someone just invent one channel where all the good shows can go instead of getting cancelled?


----------



## Vito the TiVo

NBC is saying that the Fox story about _Studio 60_ is wrong.

http://publications.mediapost.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=Articles.showArticleHomePage&art_aid=50417


----------



## BigT4187

Vito the TiVo said:


> NBC is saying that the Fox story about Studio 60 is wrong.
> 
> http://publications.mediapost.com/i...e&art_aid=50417


This is GREAT news!!


----------



## Cboath

Vito the TiVo said:


> *3 Lbs.* (CBS) Tuesday @ 10pm _(11/14)_
> 
> __________________
> - Vito The TiVo


Just found out that my cousin is going to be in the third episode of this show. I hadn't heard of it till then, but the futoncritic is giving it really good reviews http://www.thefutoncritic.com/rant.aspx?id=20060714 so my interest is now peaked. (piqued?)


----------



## markz

Dnamertz said:


> Why are so many people watching ANOTHER episode of SCI instead of Studio 60? Can someone just invent one channel where all the good shows can go instead of getting cancelled?


That's called FX!


----------



## Amnesia

The Futon Critic is reporting that _Kidnapped_ is canceled.


----------



## dswallow

Amnesia said:


> The Futon Critic is reporting that _Kidnapped_ is canceled.


Idiots.

Announce the show's dead but gonna end after 13 episodes.

Move it to Saturday night to die off.

Run it one time in the time slot of death.

Then kill it off completely.

What exactly was the point?

It's just pathetic how networks treat viewers. Someone should go superglue their front door locks.


----------



## willbhome

dswallow said:


> Idiots.
> 
> Announce the show's dead but gonna end after 13 episodes.
> 
> Move it to Saturday night to die off.
> 
> Run it one time in the time slot of death.
> 
> Then kill it off completely.
> 
> What exactly was the point?
> 
> It's just pathetic how networks treat viewers. Someone should go superglue their front door locks.


Well, in all fairness, it actually ran eps 4 & 5 in that time slot. . .
Obviously, 3.7 million viewers is not enough to persuade NBC to keep its "promise":"The network also insists all produced episodes of the series will air,"


----------



## Vito the TiVo

It looks like remaining episodes of _Kidnapped_ will be going up on NBC.com.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/11/01/update-kidnapped-headed-to-web/


----------



## jeff125va

sieglinde said:


> Nope. Remember "Groundhog Day"? The same day but different things happened.


Actually, the same things happened until Bill Murray did something different or differently to change them. I think "different things happened" could be interpreted either way, i.e., with or without the main character's influence. I don't really know anything about this show, but based solely on the line quoted from the preview, there could be someone else reliving the day who's able to change the course of events. Like when Jason Priestley showed up in Tru Calling.


----------



## cherry ghost

"Rich List" and "Happy Hour" pulled

"Fox late Friday quickly pulled quiz show The Rich List after one airing from its 9-10 p.m. Wednesday slot and yanked sitcom Happy Hour to improve its troubled Thursday-night lineup."

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/index.asp?layout=articlePrint&articleID=CA6388461


----------



## markz

cherry ghost said:


> "Rich List" and "Happy Hour" pulled
> 
> "Fox late Friday quickly pulled quiz show The Rich List after one airing from its 9-10 p.m. Wednesday slot and yanked sitcom Happy Hour to improve its troubled Thursday-night lineup."
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/index.asp?layout=articlePrint&articleID=CA6388461


Darn, I just watched this week's "Happy Hour" tonight. My wife & I were happy it was finally back on.


----------



## Alfer

I see in Entertainment Weekly this week that they put *S60* on "Cancellation Watch"...said soon after it returns to the air, it will be on it's final bow before getting axed.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

NBC has chopped the order or yet to air midseason series _The Singles Table_.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/11/06/nbc-orders-smaller-serving-of-the-singles-table/

This vote of no confidence earns it a place on "The Chopping Block".


----------



## Dreaday

jeff125va said:


> Actually, the same things happened until Bill Murray did something different or differently to change them. I think "different things happened" could be interpreted either way, i.e., with or without the main character's influence. I don't really know anything about this show, but based solely on the line quoted from the preview, there could be someone else reliving the day who's able to change the course of events. Like when Jason Priestley showed up in Tru Calling.


Yeah I have actually seen the first couple of days he lives I think its the first 30 mins of the show? but its like he lives one day and then the next day he starts changing things....like he is figuring out the mystery and each day that he is releaving he is getting smarter with it!


----------



## Dmon4u

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20061108abc05

"MEN IN TREES" is moving to Thursday nights at 10:00 p.m., ET, as of November 30.

"Six Degrees" returns in January.


----------



## tiams

Six degrees off the schedule:

http://www.ew.com/ew/report/0,6115,1556806_3_0_,00.html


----------



## ellinj

tiams said:


> Six degrees off the schedule:
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/report/0,6115,1556806_3_0_,00.html


I hope its not gone for good, I actually liked this show.


----------



## Dreaday

ellinj said:


> I hope its not gone for good, I actually liked this show.


I really enjoyed this show too...maybe it will come back?!...who knows....I am thinking that this new show Day Break will be pretty entertaining with all the drama that seems to be going on with Taye Diggs....


----------



## TonyD79

Shouldnt Studio 60 be taken off the chopping block since it has been picked up for the season?


----------



## ellinj

Dreaday said:


> I really enjoyed this show too...maybe it will come back?!...who knows....I am thinking that this new show Day Break will be pretty entertaining with all the drama that seems to be going on with Taye Diggs....


Just when you get roped into these peoples problems they take it away.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Echoing the earlier post, as no one had posted the news yet...

Studio 60 picked up for a full season.

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/30647
http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/11/09/more-studio-60-episodes-ordered/


----------



## Dreaday

ellinj said:


> Just when you get roped into these peoples problems they take it away.


lol You are right...I guess they figure we are going to give you something new to watch to take your mind off it...Hey Im betting on Daybreak will be really really great!.......I guess we will have to watch and see..but I am still sad about 6 Degrees I wanted to see what was going to happen with the woman whos fiance was cheating on her....oh well Taye will take my mind off it


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Justice_ has been pulled.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7235


----------



## jschuur

Vito the TiVo said:


> _Justice_ has been pulled


...'for the remainder of its November sweeps period.'


----------



## RunnerFL

jschuur said:


> ...'for the remainder of its November sweeps period.'


Lots of knee jerk reactions go on in this thread. 

People like to assume that since it's not showing that week, or for a couple of weeks, that it's gone for good.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Granted, _Justice_ is not cancelled. However being suddenly pulled off the air during sweeps and being replaced by reruns of another show with no return date given is not a good sign for the show continuing. Especially when this is the second time slot that has been tried for the show. And the second time that they have pulled previously scheduled episodes off the air.

This certainly puts it on "The Chopping Block".


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Vito the TiVo said:


> Granted, _Justice_ is not cancelled. However being suddenly pulled off the air during sweeps and being replaced by reruns of another show with no return date given is not a good sign for the show continuing. Especially when this is the second time slot that has been tried for the show. And the second time that they have pulled previously scheduled episodes off the air.
> 
> This certainly puts it on "The Chopping Block".


The logic sounds solid to me...


----------



## Vito the TiVo

And this article from _Variety_ paints a much clearer picture of what is going on with _Justice_ and is even using the word cancelled.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117953709.html?categoryid=14&cs=1

I also love that they mention that Bruckheimer's show _Skin_ didn't make it to a second season, when in reality it barely made it to a second episode.


----------



## jeff125va

Vito the TiVo said:


> NBC has chopped the order or yet to air midseason series _The Singles Table_.
> 
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/11/06/nbc-orders-smaller-serving-of-the-singles-table/
> 
> This vote of no confidence earns it a place on "The Chopping Block".


I saw this show in one of those test-market things in Vegas earlier this year. It was absolutely terrible. It could have been revamped completely from the version I saw, which didn't include Alicia Silverstone in the cast, but it needed more than just some tweaking to make this show even tolerable. I guess they could have done a completely new pilot after adding A.S., so it might have improved on other counts as well. I'm sure I'll watch it just to see how different it was from what I saw, but from what the article says, it sounds like this show should be on the chopping block already - cut from 13 episodes to 6.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

ellinj said:


> I hope its not gone for good, I actually liked this show.


did the last episode actually air the week of 11/9?? We had the show from 11/2 and then it never recorded anything else.


----------



## cotton168

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> did the last episode actually air the week of 11/9?? We had the show from 11/2 and then it never recorded anything else.


My TiVo recorded a repeat of Desperate Housewives instead of Six Degrees. I was so hoping that the show would be on because it just seemed really interesting and I liked all the characters in it. However, I will have to settle for January. I cannot wait until it comes back though.


----------



## hookbill

Aww, crap I liked it much better then Vanished, which I was hoping would be exiting soon.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Vanished_ has also been pulled for the rest of sweeps.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7237


----------



## tiams

Thanks for doing this list Vito, you do a great job. Do you think you could add a schedule of whats on the big 4 during primetime to the bottom of the first post? It could then be updated as necessary. Something like:


MONDAYS ABC CBS FOX NBC


8:00
8:30
9:00
9:30
10:00
10:30



TUESDAYS
8:00

Etc, Etc. A grid would be nice.


----------



## RunnerFL

Vito the TiVo said:


> _Vanished_ has also been pulled for the rest of sweeps.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7237


But, it and Justice are confirmed as coming back. Not exactly "Chopping Block" material IMO.

"Both series however are set to return next month - "Vanished" on Friday, December 1 at 8:00/7:00c and "Justice" on Monday, December 11 at 9:00/8:00c."


----------



## grecorj

The last episode of Vanished scored a whopping 0.9 rating in the 18-49 demo -- dead last in the ratings for the week and a series low. (according to The Futon Critic).

I'd say that *is* chopping block material...


----------



## DevdogAZ

grecorj said:


> The last episode of Vanished scored a whopping 0.9 rating in the 18-49 demo -- dead last in the ratings for the week and a series low. (according to The Futon Critic).
> 
> I'd say that *is* chopping block material...


Except that it's already been chopped. They're just running the final few eps to appease the few viewers that are watching so they don't get a backlash like they did with Reunion.


----------



## DevdogAZ

tiams said:


> Thanks for doing this list Vito, you do a great job. Do you think you could add a schedule of whats on the big 4 during primetime to the bottom of the first post? It could then be updated as necessary. Something like:
> 
> Etc, Etc. A grid would be nice.


You can find updated grids all over the internet. Pretty much every newspaper site, every entertainment site, etc. have grids that can be viewed, searched, etc.


----------



## sieglinde

I am missing it because it is up against stuff on Friday. I hope they bother with a DVD especially if it has an actual conclusion.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

RunnerFL said:


> But, it and Justice are confirmed as coming back. Not exactly "Chopping Block" material IMO.
> 
> "Both series however are set to return next month - "Vanished" on Friday, December 1 at 8:00/7:00c and "Justice" on Monday, December 11 at 9:00/8:00c."


"Chopping Block" is exactly what it says, an inpretation of shows that have negative signs pushing it more towards cancellation than renewal. Not an exact science. These shows getting pulled during sweeps for reruns and not having a back nine episode order, its unlikely that you will see either of these shows next season. If one of them gets a full season pickup, obviously they would come off the chopping block.

And you'll see that I noted that these shows are returning just like juggernaut _Lost_.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

tiams said:


> Thanks for doing this list Vito, you do a great job. Do you think you could add a schedule of whats on the big 4 during primetime to the bottom of the first post? It could then be updated as necessary.


I don't want to gum up this thread any more than necessary. But you'll find an excellent, frequently updated grid at the link below. And its far more pretty than anything I could create inside this thread.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx


----------



## BigT4187

Looks like Studio 60 got a full season order....

http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=700011511


----------



## Vito the TiVo

A full season for _'Til Death_ and pretty much a full season for _Standoff_.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117954038.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


----------



## tivooop

Vanished is officially gone. Justice moves to Fridays.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7239


----------



## reddice

I never bothered watching one episode of Vanished. When it was on after Prison Break I would just change the channel because I knew it will get canceled.


----------



## mmilton80

reddice said:


> I never bothered watching one episode of Vanished. When it was on after Prison Break I would just change the channel because I knew it will get canceled.


Wow, you are a very smart person.


----------



## lambertman

Zap2It reports "The Nine" is on hiatus effective immediately.


----------



## Dmon4u

Here's a Link to/for that:
http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-abcpullsthenine,0,7597771.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

Replaced by a special edition of "20/20" this week.

"Primetime" from then till ???


----------



## DCIFRTHS

lambertman said:


> Zap2It reports "The Nine" is on hiatus effective immediately.


Damn. I like _The Nine_


----------



## Vroomfondel

The Nine and Six Degrees both deep-sixed. Remaining shows may air...

Linky


----------



## jlb

I hope if the other The Nine eps air (...I think I may have seen one in the TDL already) that they are able to wrap up the story and that they didn't leave anything for "season 2" or an extended season 1 if so ordered.....


----------



## Kevin L

Since I have three HR10's with 800GB each hooked up to one TV, I have plenty of storage room. After being disappointed with Threshold, Invasion, and Surface cancellations last year, I've decided not to watch freshman shows until they look like they have a chance. I decided to save all eps of Smith, Kidnapped, Jericho, and The Nine until their fate was known. Needless to say, I deleted all eps of Smith and Kidnapped unwatched, and now will do the same with The Nine. I may start watching Jericho. Looks like that miay be around for a while.


----------



## dswallow

Kevin L said:


> Since I have three HR10's with 800GB each hooked up to one TV, I have plenty of storage room. After being disappointed with Threshold, Invasion, and Surface cancellations last year, I've decided not to watch freshman shows until they look like they have a chance. I decided to save all eps of Smith, Kidnapped, Jericho, and The Nine until their fate was known. Needless to say, I deleted all eps of Smith and Kidnapped unwatched, and now will do the same with The Nine. I may start watching Jericho. Looks like that miay be around for a while.


You didn't need much disk space to store all the aired episodes of Smith, Kidnapped or The Nine.


----------



## Kevin L

dswallow said:


> You didn't need much disk space to store all the aired episodes of Smith, Kidnapped or The Nine.


Quite true!


----------



## Vito the TiVo

I believe that _The Nine_ information is no different than was already up here. Nothing there calls it cancelled, just that its yanked. Deathwatch for sure, but I don't think that or _Six Degrees_ get to be in the cancelled column just yet.

Variety article, just for more info:
http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117954587.html?categoryid=14&cs=1

More significant is the chop in _The Loop_'s order. I'm adding it on to the Chopping Block for the vote of no confidence.


----------



## reddice

lambertman said:


> Zap2It reports "The Nine" is on hiatus effective immediately.


Another show I did not bother watching after Lost because I knew that would get canceled too.


----------



## jeff125va

Vito the TiVo said:


> I believe that _The Nine_ information is no different than was already up here. Nothing there calls it cancelled, just that its yanked. Deathwatch for sure, but I don't think that or _Six Degrees_ get to be in the cancelled column just yet.
> 
> Variety article, just for more info:
> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117954587.html?categoryid=14&cs=1
> 
> More significant is the chop in _The Loop_'s order. I'm adding it on to the Chopping Block for the vote of no confidence.


True, but the way it's worded - "the remaining six episodes of 'Nine,'" - implies that those 13 episodes are all that exist and will ever exist. Of course, it may just be that, as we thought, there really is no official word beyond it being pulled from the schedule for the time being, and that those words were poorly chosen.


----------



## carrson

Time changes, dates for returns of shows on hold...

I'm a newbie so I can't post a URL. Go to Yahoo News and do a search on
"NBC tweaks three nights".


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Here's a good link for the NBC schedule changes:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/11/30/nbc-shuffles-its-mid-season-schedule/

And over at CBS, _3 Lbs._ has been cancelled.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6395788.html?display=Breaking+News


----------



## MikeSh

I told my wife just as ep3 started that I didn't care all that much for 3lbs.


----------



## TiVoDan

Vito the TiVo said:


> Here's a good link for the NBC schedule changes:
> And over at CBS, _3 Lbs._ has been cancelled.
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6395788.html?display=Breaking+News


Maybe not. 3 Lbs is back on the scedule for 12/12


----------



## Vito the TiVo

TiVoDan said:


> Maybe not. 3 Lbs is back on the scedule for 12/12


There's also apparently a special time showing at 9pm tomorrow, Tuesday, December 5th, according to the CBS website. But other sources show a rerun of The Unit will be airing.

However, the show is cancelled. The Futon Critic has is confirmed by the network on 11/30 and lists that eight installments were shot. They may be burning off some of the remaining five unaired episodes. TVGuide does list a new episode for 12/12 and another episode for 12/19.

However, I wouldn't get attached.


----------



## bryan314

Looks like Day Break might be on the chopping block.

http://www.fangasm.com/01television/is-the-sun-going-down-on-day-break.php


----------



## Dmon4u

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6397508.html

Lost to Wednesdays @ 10 on February 7th.

Knights of Prosperity @ 9 on January 3rd.


----------



## reddice

bryan314 said:


> Looks like Day Break might be on the chopping block.
> 
> http://www.fangasm.com/01television/is-the-sun-going-down-on-day-break.php


I must be good because that is yet another show that I decided not to watch because I knew that it was going to get canceled. The only new show that I watch that I knew would make it is Heroes.


----------



## BigT4187

Studio 60 to be canceled??

http://www.fangasm.com/01television/deepsixing-studio-60.php

Say it isn't so!!!


----------



## Vito the TiVo

I doubt the legitimacy of the information from this site. They speak only of rumors not reported anywhere else.

But the biggest thing is that NBC picked up nine more episodes less than a month ago. I'd expect a timeslot change, not a cancellation. And I know the article mentions this, but ordering nine more episodes is not "spin" as the article states, its solid fact of the network committing more money, not pulling away from the show.

I'm going to wait to see information from a different source before putting _Studio 60_ on the Chopping Block yet again. There have been quite a few false leads on this show.


----------



## BigT4187

Vito the TiVo said:


> I doubt the legitimacy of the information from this site. They speak only of rumors not reported anywhere else.
> 
> But the biggest thing is that NBC picked up nine more episodes less than a month ago. I'd expect a timeslot change, not a cancellation. And I know the article mentions this, but ordering nine more episodes is not "spin" as the article states, its solid fact of the network committing more money, not pulling away from the show.
> 
> I'm going to wait to see information from a different source before putting _Studio 60_ on the Chopping Block yet again. There have been quite a few false leads on this show.


I hope you are right. Studio 60 is a great show.


----------



## Amnesia

According to _The Hollywood Reporter_, _Saved_ has been canceled


----------



## lambertman

thefutoncritic reports that _Help Me Help You_ is toast.


----------



## Z-Todd

I'm hearing that War at Home's (FOX) new night is Thursday, and it won't return to Sunday.

But based on last night's ratings, it looks like War will struggle no matter where it's slotted.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Show Me The Money_ has been dropped.

Remaining episodes may air.

According to the article further down, there are no current plans to air the remaining installments.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6400344.html?title=Article&spacedesc=news


----------



## Dmon4u

Add "Day Break" to the list of confirmed canceled shows: http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-a...money,0,6896875.story?coll=zap-news-headlines


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Raines _has had its order cut back to 7.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2006/12/18/nbc-cuts-the-episode-order-for-raines/

Adding to the Chopping Block. We'll see if this one even makes air.


----------



## reddice

What is the point of even filming a show if it is going to get cancelled before it even has a chance to air one episode.


----------



## BigT4187

Dmon4u said:


> Add "Day Break" to the list of confirmed canceled shows: http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-a...money,0,6896875.story?coll=zap-news-headlines


I guess you could say I learned my lesson. I have let episodes of Day Break build up waiting to see if it would be canceled or not.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_King of the Hill _is returning to Sundays. _War at Home_ and _American Dad _are making moves.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20061219fox01


----------



## Dmon4u

It's always been obvious that The War at Home was the odd show that needed to be out. Thursday's a 'Til Death' sentence !


----------



## TiVoDan

welll we are reaching the mid point for the season in spite of the quick cancelations of shows like smith 3lbs daybreak, etc., there have only been a handfull of cancellations. and there hopefully won't be more than double that many to come.

This is a far improvment over last year's 50+ cancelations.  

Maybe fox won't burn in hell after all.


----------



## dswallow

TiVoDan said:


> welll we are reaching the mid point for the season in spite of the quick cancelations of shows like smith 3lbs daybreak, etc., there have only been a handfull of cancellations. and there hopefully won't be more than double that many to come.
> 
> This is a far improvment over last year's 50+ cancelations.
> 
> Maybe fox won't burn in hell after all.


That's deceiving though since the "cancelled" list from last season really is not categorized as well as it is this year. There's a difference between retiring, not renewed and cancelled.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

That's true, as the season closed out, I lumped all non-renewed shows into the cancelled category. Come next June, I would not be surprised if the number is similar.


----------



## bryhamm

Dmon4u said:


> Add "Day Break" to the list of confirmed canceled shows: http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-a...money,0,6896875.story?coll=zap-news-headlines


There is NOT a new video on abc.com yet.


----------



## tiams

Some shows to add to the Replacements section:

24 (Jan. 14) (FOX)
Amazing Race (Mar. 3 ) (CBS)
American Idol (Jan. 16) (FOX)
The Apprentice : LA (Jan. 21)
Armed And Famous (Jan. 10) (CBS)
Dirt (Jan. 2) (fx)
Rules Of Engagement (Feb. 5) (CBS)
Survivor : Fiji (Feb.1) (CBS)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=whendoes


----------



## tiams

You can add King Of Queens to the Retiring section.

http://www.eonline.com/news/article/index.jsp?uuid=e7712b4a-e2c2-4304-8841-9a5519518d31


----------



## bengalfreak

Shouldn't Medium be listed as a replacement?


----------



## BigT4187

tiams said:


> You can add King Of Queens to the Retiring section.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/article...41-9a5519518d31


Bummer. The wife and I like this show. It has had a good run, though.


----------



## tiams

bengalfreak said:


> Shouldn't Medium be listed as a replacement?


 At first I thought the Replacements Section was for ALL shows that would now be occupying a time slot in the network schedules (like the winter editions of Survivor, Idol, 24, Apprentice, etc.). I was thinking I could look to the Replacements to find shows I needed to set up a new Season Pass for. I wouldn't think shows like Prison Break or Lost which had Fall Finales would belong there since one would not have deleted those Season Passes.

Now I'm thinking Vito is only listing New, Never Before Seen, shows in the Replacements Section.

Anyway, Medium has been on the schedule for awhile.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Yes, only new shows. Maybe it should be labelled new midseason replacements?


----------



## mwhip

Vito the TiVo said:


> Yes, only new shows. Maybe it should be labelled new midseason replacements?


Or midseason premiers. I really want to know when The Loop comes back on FOX and when some other shows premier.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

An excellent resource for specific show information is http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx.

He's usually pretty good about updating and you can see information for just about any show on the air.


----------



## tward_biteme1

I read the other day that Justice finished in December and no more episodes have been ordered...


----------



## jeff125va

Not sure whether you want to call this cancelled or retiring, but either way, The O.C. is gone as of 2/22/07. Don't watch it myself, but since my daughter does, it causes plenty of conflicts among my TiVos with Scrubs, CSI and Grey's Anatomy all on at the same time. At least ER doesn't start at 9:59 any more.

Wish there would be an official word on Justice. I'm still watching, but really on the fence about this show. I'd be fine with them making the decision for me, especially given how far behind we are on shows.


----------



## TiVoDan

jeff125va said:


> Not sure whether you want to call this cancelled or retiring, but either way, The O.C. is gone as of 2/22/07. Don't watch it myself, but since my daughter does, it causes plenty of conflicts among my TiVos with Scrubs, CSI and Grey's Anatomy all on at the same time. At least ER doesn't start at 9:59 any more.
> 
> Wish there would be an official word on Justice. I'm still watching, but really on the fence about this show. I'd be fine with them making the decision for me, especially given how far behind we are on shows.


Fox has removed Justice from their website. I guess I can say it now....

*BURN IN HELL FOX!!!!*

​


----------



## jeff125va

TiVoDan said:


> Fox has removed Justice from their website. I guess I can say it now.......


Yeah, I was looking on futon critic and noticed that too when I clicked on their link to the official site (their link was to fox.com/justice, but it just went to fox.com). And I saw that futon critic lists it as cancelled/ending, and it says that it was confirmed as cancelled on 11/10/06, but none of its Breaking News links from then (or since) actually says that - just a bunch of releases about it being pulled from the schedule for November and moving to Fridays in December. I guess its absence on Fox.com confirms it though, although Vanished still has a link but I guess that's only because of the episodes only available on the web.


----------



## Amnesia

TiVoDan said:


> Fox has removed Justice from their website.


Strange that _Justice_ is gone, but _Stacked_ is still there...


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Updated!


----------



## TiVoDan

Crossing Jordan is on the schedule for 1/14 at 10 pm


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Fox has set _Drive_ to take over for _The O.C._ in their old time slot starting March 1.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/01/10/fox-sets-premiere-for-drive-more-casting-news/


----------



## jeff125va

Vito the TiVo said:


> Fox has set _Drive_ to take over for _The O.C._ in their old time slot starting March 1.
> 
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/01/10/fox-sets-premiere-for-drive-more-casting-news/


It appears they've changed their minds on that one. Multiple schedule announcements for Fox:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7268


----------



## rhuntington3

jeff125va said:


> It appears they've changed their minds on that one. Multiple schedule announcements for Fox:
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7268


Prison Break wrapping season 2 in April? Eeeeesh!


----------



## jeff125va

rhuntington3 said:


> Prison Break wrapping season 2 in April? Eeeeesh!


Well, it did start in August and ran almost every week through the end of November... there wasn't even much of an interruption for baseball IIRC. It'll still be a full season.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Updating now.


----------



## visionary

Extreme Makeover has been back on a while, and Big Day finished its run, so you might update those.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Actually, the last two episodes of _Big Day_ will be airing 1/30 and _Extreme Makeover_ (with surgery, not _Extreme Makeover:* Home Edition*_) was pulled 10/20/06.


----------



## timr_42

Armed and Famous and Reba ending

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7278


----------



## Dmon4u

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6410639.html?display=Breaking+News

Starting Wednesday Jan 31st on ABC:

8 PM - George Lopez
8:30 - Knights of Prosperity
9 PM - According to Jim 
9:30 - In Case of Emergency

* There goes my 1 hr block of the new shows.


----------



## Dmon4u

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-b...dates,0,2703764.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

NBC - The Black Donnellys - 10 p.m. ET Monday, March 5

NBC - Andy Barker, P.I. - 9:30 p.m. ET Thursday, March 15


----------



## Mike20878

Dmon4u said:


> http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-b...dates,0,2703764.story?coll=zap-news-headlines
> 
> NBC - The Black Donnellys - 10 p.m. ET Monday, March 5
> 
> NBC - Andy Barker, P.I. - 9:30 p.m. ET Thursday, March 15


According to this TV Guide item, NBC is shelving Studio 60 and 30 Rock. Studio 60 is to return on a date TBD and 30 Rock is to return April 19.

http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=800007623

Is there any buzz on Studio 60's fate?


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Mike20878 said:


> According to this TV Guide item, NBC is shelving Studio 60 and 30 Rock. Studio 60 is to return on a date TBD and 30 Rock is to return April 19.
> 
> http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=800007623
> 
> Is there any buzz on Studio 60's fate?


Pttht.

Both of those shows are good in their own ways.


----------



## Mike20878

YCantAngieRead said:


> Pttht.
> 
> Both of those shows are good in their own ways.


I couldn't stand 30 Rock's first episode and didn't waste any more of my time with it.


----------



## markz

Mike20878 said:


> According to this TV Guide item, NBC is shelving Studio 60 and 30 Rock. Studio 60 is to return on a date TBD and 30 Rock is to return April 19.
> 
> http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=800007623
> 
> Is there any buzz on Studio 60's fate?


I like Andy Richter as much as the next guy, but how many chances does he get? His last two shows have not done well.

I just can't see picking him over either S60 or 30R.

And until I read the premise, I thought the Black Donnellys might be a Wayans Brother project!


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Mike20878 said:


> I couldn't stand 30 Rock's first episode and didn't waste any more of my time with it.


I couldn't stand the first episode, either, but it's gotten a LOT better. And did so within a couple of episodes.


----------



## Lee L

YCantAngieRead said:


> I couldn't stand the first episode, either, but it's gotten a LOT better. And did so within a couple of episodes.


I agree wholeheatedly. If you gave up after the pilot, you are missing out. Alec Baldwin is awesome.


----------



## ellinj

Any word on Six Degrees?


----------



## grecorj

Lots of updates here:

Six Degrees -- back in May
The Nine -- likeley done

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/tv/300091_tv18.html


----------



## Kharizzmatik

I noticed last night that _According to Jim_ and _In Case of Emergancy_ are no longer on the program guide on my TIVO and are replaced by the previous weeks episode of LOST.... anyone hear anything?! I did a google search but theres nothing on the net about them being cancelled or yanked yet


----------



## JLucPicard

I didn't hear anything, but I'm guessing it is one of those things they're doing during sweeps to maximize the ratings. I would think that Lost would trump those two other shows.


----------



## grecorj

The Black Donnellys now premeiring 2/26 (1 week ahead of schedule)


----------



## tiams

grecorj said:


> The Black Donnellys now premeiring 2/26 (1 week ahead of schedule)


Yep. Studio 60 is being yanked out of it's timeslot a week early. Not a good sign.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

NBC switches up Sundays and Wednesdays.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20070216nbc01


----------



## cherry ghost

grecorj said:


> Lots of updates here:
> 
> Six Degrees -- back in May
> The Nine -- likeley done
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/tv/300091_tv18.html


According to this, Six Degrees returns March 23rd

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=02/22/07&id=20070222abc04


----------



## tiams

cherry ghost said:


> According to this, Six Degrees returns March 23rd
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=02/22/07&id=20070222abc04


Will anybody care about Six Degrees after all this time?
I think when you yank a serial drama like that off the schedule, people just give up on it. Once bitten twice shy and all that.


----------



## sieglinde

I canceled my SP and since I was running out of room on my Tivo, I deleted all the episodes I had waiting to be watched. Not even worth getting the DVD from Netflix.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

NBC is premiering a new improv show hosted by Dave Foley and David Alan Grier.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/02/26/nbc-sets-premiere-date-for-improv-series/


----------



## alyssa

tiams said:


> Will anybody care about Six Degrees after all this time?
> I think when you yank a serial drama like that off the schedule, people just give up on it. Once bitten twice shy and all that.


true, but I'll be watching.


----------



## Dmon4u

Knights have reached Sundown:

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-knightsofprosperityyanked,0,1689553.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

"ABC has pulled the low-rated freshman comedy "The Knights of Prosperity," leaving the show's remaining episodes in limbo."


----------



## sieglinde

I am not surprised. The pilot did not grab me and even though I usually watch the second episode of a show to give it a true test I didn't on this one.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Reports of many shows on the Chopping Block:

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117960879.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


----------



## dswallow

Vito the TiVo said:


> Reports of many shows on the Chopping Block:
> 
> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117960879.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


Anybody have a browser plugin to automatically translate all the childish nicknames Variety uses for the networks into their real names? It's painful reading anything lengthy that rag publishes.


----------



## japaget

dswallow said:


> Anybody have a browser plugin to automatically translate all the childish nicknames Variety uses for the networks into their real names? It's painful reading anything lengthy that rag publishes.


No browser plug-in, but here's the translation:
Alphabet = ABC
Eye = CBS
Peacock = NBC

Some more translations:
demo = demographic group
laffer = sitcom
net = network
netlets = CW, MyNetworkTV
sked = schedule
skein = series


----------



## dswallow

japaget said:


> No browser plug-in, but here's the translation:
> Alphabet = ABC
> Eye = CBS
> Peacock = NBC
> 
> Some more translations:
> demo = demographic group
> laffer = sitcom
> net = network
> netlets = CW, MyNetworkTV
> sked = schedule
> skein = series


That's probably nice to have, though I didn't mean to imply I wasn't following it; it just gets on my nerves having to mentally translate everything they do like that.


----------



## japaget

_Variety_ reports that *Notes From the Underbelly* premieres *April 11* at *9:30 p.m.* and that *Traveler* premieres on *May 30* at *10 p.m.* See the article "ABC sets Wednesday schedule" posted March 11. Sorry, I don't have enough posts yet to include the link.


----------



## whitson77

Is Supernatural doing okay?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I have no idea why, but Identity is back on the schedule - starting this Friday (3/16) at 9:00pm.


----------



## sieglinde

I guess I had no problem with peacock, alphabet and the eye. 

I do agree pretty stupid.

As for the shows, the only ones I am currently watching are Jericho, Men in Trees and Medium.


----------



## Dmon4u

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-3...slots,0,7549862.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

30 Rock changes times

After a 35-minute edition at 8:40 on April 5th, it will move to 9 PM on April 12th. It will stay there till it's last show of the Season on April 26.

More convoluted time shifting of other shows detailed through the Link, above.

* Guess I'll TiVo the whole night on April 5th and later pick out the shows I want.


----------



## japaget

Traveler will air *May* 30 on *Wednesdays*, not March 30 on Fridays.

Also I'd consider it for the Chopping Block, because its initial order was reduced from 13 to 8 episodes and it is being scheduled for summer burn-off.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Updated. My brain completely blanked as May 30 is a long way off and, as you said, an odd time of year to premiere a show.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Fourteen series renewals for ABC:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20070321abc01


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Standoff _not returning until the summer:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/03/28/uh-oh-standoff-wont-return-until-the-summer/


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_7th Heaven_ cancelled.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/03/30/7th-heaven-cancelled/


----------



## dswallow

Vito the TiVo said:


> _7th Heaven_ cancelled.
> 
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/03/30/7th-heaven-cancelled/


We've been promised that before, though.


----------



## Kharizzmatik

"Great American Dream Vote" on ABC has already been yanked after 2 episodes.... :down:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/03/29/the-great-american-dream-vote-is-already-a-goner/


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117962405.html?categoryid=14&cs=1

Black Donnellys, Six Degrees, 7th Heaven, others axed


----------



## BigT4187

Kharizzmatik said:


> "Great American Dream Vote" on ABC has already been yanked after 2 episodes.... :down:
> 
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/03/29/the-great-american-dream-vote-is-already-a-goner/


That is the best news I have heard today. What a horrible show.


----------



## nyny523

I hated the Black Donnellys - and I REALLY tried to like it. But I just didn't.
Please bring back Studio 60!!!!


----------



## BigT4187

nyny523 said:


> I hated the Black Donnellys - and I REALLY tried to like it. But I just didn't.
> Please bring back Studio 60!!!!


I agree with you, nyny.


----------



## b_scott

think it's possible they'll bring S60 back to finish it up now?


----------



## BigT4187

i hope so. I really like S60.


----------



## markz

BigT4187 said:


> i hope so. I really like S60.


Nothing would make my wife & me happier! Well, _almost_ nothing!


----------



## grecorj

Seems unlikely Studio60 will be back:

http://defamer.com/hollywood/30-rock/30-rock-finally-vanquishes-studio-60-249667.php


----------



## Dmon4u

http://www.medialifemagazine.com/artman/publish/cat_index_31.asp

'Andy Barker, P.I.' pulled, replaced by Scrubs this week.

The remaining two episodes will be shown on Saturday.


----------



## markp99

Is Veronica coming back? When? How many more eps?

I can't set a seasons pass for it on my new S3 'cause there are no eps in guide yet. I'd hate to miss the next installment.


----------



## cherry ghost

markp99 said:


> Is Veronica coming back? When? How many more eps?
> 
> I can't set a seasons pass for it on my new S3 'cause there are no eps in guide yet. I'd hate to miss the next installment.


May 1st. Not sure how many


----------



## amallon

markp99 said:


> Is Veronica coming back? When? How many more eps?
> 
> I can't set a seasons pass for it on my new S3 'cause there are no eps in guide yet. I'd hate to miss the next installment.


http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=veronica_mars&view=listings


----------



## visionary

Markp, if a show you want a pass for is not in the guide yet, just create a wishlist for someone you know is in it, and you will not miss it. For VMars, just use Kristen Bell. Sometimes you get her if she appears on a talk show too that way. If it is a new show, almost always the lead star will appear on such shows in the 2 weeks before it premiers and talk about the show too, so it is a real win win.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

USA Today's bubble and death shows:

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2007-04-11-sos-main-story_N.htm


----------



## katbug

Wow! It's always amazing to me how little of a chance they give new shows before canceling them. Glad I didn't follow through with watching a couple of these. 
Hoping for my shows on the bubble to make it through...


----------



## YCantAngieRead

When are they going to classify 20 Good Years as gone? Sheesh-it hasn't aired since last fall.

ETA: And Law & Order is in trouble for one reason-they moved it to the time-slot of death.


----------



## mwhip

TV Guide is reporting that Drive has been cancelled.

Note to Tim Minear: Never ever work with FOX again.

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...siello-Report/Exclusive-Fox-Cancels/800013604


----------



## sieglinde

Damn!!!! 

Burn in Hell, Fox!!!


----------



## alyssa

sieglinde said:


> Damn!!!!
> 
> Burn in Hell, Fox!!!


NO, NO NO
it's properly stated thusly  

Burn in Hell, FOX!!!


----------



## FilmCritic3000

Well it's been said before and it'll be said again so let me be the one to say it...

F*** FOX. If something doesn't immediately get _Karaoke Contest_ ratings, it's out the door.

Idiots.


----------



## Kharizzmatik

VERY upset... I was really starting to get into DRIVE. I think their screw up with that show is the premier was on a sunday up against "veteran" show that always get good ratings (Cold Case, Desperate Housewives).... even i with TIVO couldnt fit it into my viewing :down: but I started on the second episode and enjoyed it.


----------



## alyssa

What I don't understand was why fox didn't air the 1st few shows at other times too. 

When Heroes first came on the air, it was hard not to watch a repeat, what with the repeat showings on Sci-fi channel & all. By blanketing the airways they were able to insure enough people watched it & got hooked.


----------



## cherry ghost

Studio 60 returns May 24th

http://www.nbc.com/Studio_60_on_the_Sunset_Strip/


----------



## bengalfreak

Cardinal rule of television. Never, ever watch a midseason replacement until at least six episodes have aired and then check the ratings carefully.


----------



## The_Geyser

mwhip said:


> TV Guide is reporting that Drive has been cancelled.
> 
> Note to Tim Minear: Never ever work with FOX again.
> 
> http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...siello-Report/Exclusive-Fox-Cancels/800013604


This was really looking good! So many good shows getting the axe early.


----------



## sieglinde

I am glad that I see whatever is left in the can from Studio 60. 

I don't understand canceling a show, such as Drive, and then replacing it with essentially nothing. Repeats of show I already watch does not cut it.


----------



## lisamarie

hello there.... i just stumbled upon this cool community while looking for info on a couple of shows. I havent had time to scroll through all the threads but wonder if anyone knows if a few shows will be returning next season.... in particular October Road, Til Death, and Rules of Engagement.  

Thanks for any info anyone has - I havent had the best luck with my choices the last year and hope at least one of my newer Season Passes might be back.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Welcome to the forum, lisamarie!

The news is mixed. Rules of Engagement is a virtual lock to return in the fall. Til Death is very unlikely to be renewed. And the jury is still out on October Road. One article I read said it had a good chance of making the schedule since it retains a pretty good percentage of the "Grey's" lead-in.


----------



## GerryGag

I also read an article late last week that some of the actors of October Road were given contract extensions. The article stated that although the show hadn't been officially picked up for next season, that's a pretty good sign that it will be.


----------



## lisamarie

Thanks for the info and the welcome. I guess I would be ok without Rules and Til Death, because there will always be more sitcoms coming and going. Personally i think til death is really funny - i just started watching rules cuz i think david spade is hilarious. But I LOVE October Road and will be really sad if it doesnt make it, Im already a bit sad that it wont be on this week.


----------



## amallon

Gilmore Girls canceled (or not renewed depending on how picky one is).

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117964212.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


----------



## lambertman

Just a hunch, but I think Til Death might get a second season, paired with Action News (ETA: renamed "Back To You"). 

But I'm just spitballin'.


----------



## JustLiam

Other then CBS, I dont know if anyone has noticed but not one new show on any other network made it this year. Drive, Smith, and my favorite Black Donnellys were all cancelled. Last yr we had surface, threshold, and invasion all cancelled. Alot of these shows were great! The biggest problem seems to be "the ratings". But truthfully, how are ratings determined? By 1960s Neilson boxes from Random people in the midwest with one tv channel on all night?
My point is this. Its a new time... Nowadays, the majority of people are watching/tivo'ing/recording 2 shows at the least at the same time. So just because my tv is tuned to Fox News on Monday night at 10pm because I just got done watching prison break then 24, I am tivo'ing Black Donnellys on a different channel. We need tivo to save our shows. Smith had a lineup of stars yet was given 3 weeks. Donnellys had the writers from 2 academy award movie directors and was given 6 weeks. If tivo offered a choice to there customers where if the client is willing to be "big brothered" on the shows they watch, the networks could truly find out what shows are being watched. And I got news for the networks, I enjoy watching my favorite shows later in the night then the scheduled time. If tivo could generate reports to the network on whats being recorded or who has a season pass to what, the networks might finally learn when they have a hit. Jericho, thankfully was saved bc I like to think it was given a chance on CBS. It has turned out to be one of the best shows on network tv this season. I just which the networks could change with the times to figure out whos watching what. And tivo has the power to provide that info. Lets make this happen and maybe we could avoid losing all the shows we get hooked on after 3 wks only to be yanked off the air. 
Its seriously gotten to the point where its not worth watching a show until its hit 7 episodes. And even then be careful!
Step up Tivo, we need you. Neilson got old the second we were able to record 2 episodes at once.
Thanks for your time.
If anyone agrees just add your thoughts or type agree. Maybe we can get this thread enough replies where tivo will give it a shot.


----------



## RunnerFL

JustLiam said:


> Other then CBS, I dont know if anyone has noticed but not one new show on any other network made it this year.


There have been several that have made it this whole season, so far...

Heroes
30 Rock
Knights of Prosperity [Not officially canceled]
The Riches
'Til Death
Standoff [Still technically alive even though it's not looking good]
Studio 60 on Sunset Strip [Still technically alive even though it's not looking good]
Men In Trees [Still alive right? I don't watch much ABC]
Brothers And Sisters
Notes From The Underbelly
October Road [Still Alive]
Ugly Betty
1 vs 100
Identity
Friday Night Lights

All started this season, none of them are on CBS and all are still alive, and there may be others, so I'd say that saying "not one new show on any other network made it this year" would be incorrect.


----------



## jschuur

Some frm RunnerFL's list have even already been renewed: Heroes, The Riches, Men in Trees, October Road, Ugly Betty.


----------



## bengalfreak

JustLiam said:


> My point is this. Its a new time... Nowadays, the majority of people are watching/tivo'ing/recording 2 shows at the least at the same time.


This is a quite ridiculous statement. A minority of tv watchers have DVR's and an even smaller percentage have DVR's with dual tuners. MOST people still sit and watch television one show at a time and either sit thru the commercials or flip channels during them. Don't presume that everyone is as technologically advanced, television wise, as this community is.

What you seem to be mostly upset about is that none of the midseason replacement shows made it. And you must realize, if those shows were really expected to make a splash, they would have been on the fall schedule to begin with.


----------



## Chapper1

RunnerFL said:


> There have been several that have made it this whole season, so far...
> 
> Heroes
> 30 Rock
> Knights of Prosperity [Not officially canceled]
> The Riches
> 'Til Death
> Standoff [Still technically alive even though it's not looking good]
> Studio 60 on Sunset Strip [Still technically alive even though it's not looking good]
> Men In Trees [Still alive right? I don't watch much ABC]
> Brothers And Sisters
> Notes From The Underbelly
> October Road [Still Alive]
> Ugly Betty
> 1 vs 100
> Identity
> Friday Night Lights
> 
> All started this season, none of them are on CBS and all are still alive, and there may be others, so I'd say that saying "not one new show on any other network made it this year" would be incorrect.


You forgot Jericho. A CBS show which will most likely be back for a 2nd season.


----------



## RunnerFL

Chapper1 said:


> You forgot Jericho. A CBS show which will most likely be back for a 2nd season.


I left out all CBS shows because the original poster stated "other than CBS".


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I just read this, which would TOTALLY tick me off if it's on the mark. It's old-ish in TV world, but I haven't read any updates.

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/03/23/how-i-met-your-mother-on-the-bubble/


----------



## markz

I just stumbled up this list of shows and their statuses.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=upfront


----------



## Gai-jin

Wow, Drive was looking quite good, sucks that they cancelled it. I'm betting Nathan is beginning to regret working on a show for fox...


----------



## Lee L

Man, teh HIMYM stuff is crap. I hope it does not pan out.


----------



## Anubys

bengalfreak said:


> This is a quite ridiculous statement. A minority of tv watchers have DVR's and an even smaller percentage have DVR's with dual tuners.


According to the Washington Post, 7% of the viewing audience has at least one DVR...while that is a minority, it is by no means insignificant...

btw: Dirt has also been renewed (in addition to The Riches)...


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Anubys said:


> According to the Washington Post, *7% of the viewing audience has at least one DVR*...while that is a minority, it is by no means insignificant...
> 
> btw: Dirt has also been renewed (in addition to The Riches)...


Er, that means 93% don't, which is FAR more significant.

And of that 7%, how many use them to timeshift?

I think the words "drop" and "bucket" have some use here.


----------



## NYHeel

Anubys said:


> According to the Washington Post, 7% of the viewing audience has at least one DVR...while that is a minority, it is by no means insignificant...
> 
> btw: Dirt has also been renewed (in addition to The Riches)...


The bigger issue is that over 60% of DVR users don't time shift. They just use them as fancy VCRs. They still watch the shows that they're home for live with commercials. So that 7% is probably more like 2-3%.


----------



## Anubys

TonyTheTiger said:


> Er, that means 93% don't, which is FAR more significant.
> 
> And of that 7%, how many use them to timeshift?
> 
> I think the words "drop" and "bucket" have some use here.


really? so 100% minus 7% is 93%? thanks for the math lesson...  

my point is actually the opposite of yours...I said that 7% is a small amount, but it is NOT a drop in the bucket by any means...that extra 7% means hundreds of millions of dollars to the networks...it's a difference between a show staying on the air or getting pulled...


----------



## markz

But then there are those of us with multiple DVRs that have multiple tuners. I personally can record 4 shows at a time (which is nothing compared to some of you). That would count for 4 DVRs. So, that should affect the numbers a little.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Yes, but how often DO you record 4 shows at once?

I can actually record six, but it's maybe once or twice in a year that I'll record more than two.


----------



## RunnerFL

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yes, but how often DO you record 4 shows at once?
> 
> I can actually record six, but it's maybe once or twice in a year that I'll record more than two.


On Wednesdays I have a time where I'm recording 8 shows at once.

My average is probably 4 shows at once.


----------



## markz

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yes, but how often DO you record 4 shows at once?
> 
> I can actually record six, but it's maybe once or twice in a year that I'll record more than two.


Frequently actually. Some of them may be throw-away shows that I don't really have to watch like Modern Marvels or other History/Discovery type shows that I record just to have something interesting to watch whenever I run out of other stuff. And during college basketball season my team's games no longer interfere with the prime time programming since I got my second DTiVo.

Even more frequently I am recording 3 actual fictional prime time shows (dramas, sitcoms, etc)


----------



## sieglinde

Some of the unlucky ones have a cable box that only lets one signal into our Tivos so we could have DVRs with 100 tuners and unless we had two cable boxes we get one program at a time.


----------



## MirclMax

Not trying to single anyone out .. but it would be great if we could keep posts in this thread on topic.

Thanks.


----------



## bengalfreak

Anubys said:


> According to the Washington Post, 7% of the viewing audience has at least one DVR...while that is a minority, it is by no means insignificant...
> 
> btw: Dirt has also been renewed (in addition to The Riches)...


But far, far, short of the statement that MOST people are recording at least two shows at once.


----------



## bengalfreak

Jonathan_S said:


> Every Thursday at 9.


Bingo!!! CSI, Grey'a Anatomy, Scrubs, & Supernatural. You can have 30 Rock.


----------



## Anubys

bengalfreak said:


> But far, far, short of the statement that MOST people are recording at least two shows at once.


my quote does not say that, so why are you quoting me?


----------



## stivovance

Guys, PLEASE... keep this thread on track. PM each other if you want to debate tuner counts, quotes etc, a little chatting here and there is one thing (so far this is a very helpful thread) but let's not let it turn into 2 posts about the shows either being cancelled/moved/replaced on a page and the rest be a side argument. Thanks.


----------



## bengalfreak

I'm sorry. i didn't realize this was the cancelled show thread.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

_Law and Order_ will continue on NBC and _Law and Order: Criminal Intent_ is migrating to USA... with reruns on NBC. I'm not sure how to reflect this in our lists at the top.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20070513nbc01


----------



## dswallow

Vito the TiVo said:


> _Law and Order_ will continue on NBC and _Law and Order: Criminal Intent_ is migrating to USA... with reruns on NBC. I'm not sure how to reflect this in our lists at the top.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20070513nbc01


Generally, I'd just say you can ignore that it runs on USA before it airs on NBC.


----------



## Anubys

what's the status of "it's always sunny in Philadelphia"?


----------



## dswallow

Anubys said:


> what's the status of "it's always sunny in Philadelphia"?


The third season of 15 episodes was ordered back in November and premieres in early September 2007.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Vito the TiVo said:


> _Law and Order_ will continue on NBC and _Law and Order: Criminal Intent_ is migrating to USA... with reruns on NBC. I'm not sure how to reflect this in our lists at the top.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20070513nbc01


This prompts me to utter a lot of swear words.

Seriously.

I hate the effin' networks. CI is my favorite show.

Eff you, NBC. 

ETA: Waitasecond. So it's continuing with new episodes on USA? Then the OP is a tad misleading.

ETA to the ETA: Erm. Nevermind. I misread it.


----------



## OldFantom

RIP Raines, I liked this show

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=raines

ADDITIONAL NOTES:
confirmed as canceled on 5/14/07


----------



## jeff125va

dswallow said:


> The third season of 15 episodes was ordered back in November and premieres in early September 2007.


Sweet. That's almost as many episodes as the first two seasons total.


----------



## Alfer

NBC cancelled S60 and Crossing Jordon today.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

Alfer2003 said:


> NBC cancelled S60 and Crossing Jordon today.


It was expected. But still.

*finger*


----------



## JayDog08

<http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?series=&network=&daycode=&statuscode=1&genre=&studio=>


----------



## YCantAngieRead

So now that I've gotten used to the idea that Criminal Intent will be on USA, I wonder how this'll affect the budget for the show, and if they'll be able to keep such big names.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

YCantAngieRead said:


> So now that I've gotten used to the idea that Criminal Intent will be on USA, I wonder how this'll affect the budget for the show, and if they'll be able to keep such big names.


CI was created as a showcase for De'Nofrio (sp), so it's unlikely he's going anywhere.

I heard that Fred Dalton won't be in the next season of L&O though.


----------



## jeff125va

TonyTheTiger said:


> CI was created as a showcase for De'Nofrio (sp), so it's unlikely he's going anywhere.
> 
> I heard that Fred Dalton won't be in the next season of L&O though.


Since L&O (TOS) isn't coming back until January, does that mean it's just going to be a partial season? I really wouldn't mind that at all. I haven't wanted it to go away entirely, but we do delete the episodes - maybe 1 out of every 4 or 5 now - that don't sound very interesting. Especially if Fred's not coming back, I probably wouldn't want to watch a full season.


----------



## trnsfrguy

CBS cancels Jericho.....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070516/ap_on_en_tv/tv_new_season


----------



## markz

Here is an overview of the upfronts so far:

http://www.tvsquad.com/category/upfronts/

Shows I hated to see get canceled for next year:

The Class (CBS)
George Lopez (ABC)
Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip (NBC)
Crossing Jordan (NBC)
Raines (NBC)
20 Good Years (NBC)


----------



## YCantAngieRead

TonyTheTiger said:


> CI was created as a showcase for De'Nofrio (sp), so it's unlikely he's going anywhere.
> 
> I heard that Fred Dalton won't be in the next season of L&O though.


I would imagine that shooting and running for President would be tough.

Plus, I've heard a lot of rumblings about "equal television time", which is stupid because when he's on the air on L&O, he's not airing any personal opinions-he's playing a CHARACTER.

But at any rate, it might be just to keep that debate from getting out of hand.


----------



## minckster

YCantAngieRead said:


> I would imagine that shooting and running for President would be tough. ...


 Did I miss a wink or something? I think that you're thinking of Fred Thompson, who isn't central to L&O:CI. Vincent Donofrio has no thoughts about running for prez, at least any that have been publicly weighed.

Is there something about Donofrio and the GOP that I don't know? The field is almost wide-open.


----------



## markz

minckster said:


> Did I miss a wink or something? I think that you're thinking of Fred Thompson, who isn't central to L&O:CI. Vincent Donofrio has no thoughts about running for prez, at least any that have been publicly weighed.
> 
> Is there something about Donofrio and the GOP that I don't know? The field is almost wide-open.


The second part of the post Angie quoted was about Fred Dalton not being on the show. That is the part she was referring to.

My wife read today that if Fred DOES run for President, that NBC will have to pull ALL episodes that he has been in while he is running.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

markz said:


> The second part of the post Angie quoted was about Fred Dalton not being on the show. That is the part she was referring to.
> 
> My wife read today that if Fred DOES run for President, that NBC will have to pull ALL episodes that he has been in while he is running.


That's what I've been hearing too-about 150 episodes in all.

It's ridiculous.


----------



## sieglinde

That fair use act prevented Schwartzenegger movies from being on local channels in California during his election runs. Yep, it is dumb. This doesn't affect cable.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

sieglinde said:


> That fair use act prevented Schwartzenegger movies from being on local channels in California during his election runs. Yep, it is dumb. This doesn't affect cable.


Actually, the way I've been reading it, it DOES affect cable because cable reaches a nation-wide audience.


----------



## Anubys

about the list in the first post...if a show is marked as GONE, does this mean they will not show eps anymore? or is there a chance they will run the eps on a saturday or something (as they did with Andy's PI show) or something? 

basically, is it safe to delete the SP?


----------



## jeff125va

YCantAngieRead said:


> Actually, the way I've been reading it, it DOES affect cable because cable reaches a nation-wide audience.


Not sure about your reasoning, but I do believe you may be correct that cable isn't exempted from such restrictions the way it is with indecency restrictions. If it has to do with campaign finance regulations, then the airwaves/cable distinction might not matter. I'm not certain though.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Anubys said:


> about the list in the first post...if a show is marked as GONE, does this mean they will not show eps anymore? or is there a chance they will run the eps on a saturday or something (as they did with Andy's PI show) or something?
> 
> basically, is it safe to delete the SP?


A few of those still have episodes slated to air, either because they're finishing their season (and the upfronts just came before the finale) or because the network is going to burn off the episodes that they produced - like Studio 60 and Drive.


----------



## aaronwt

dswallow said:


> Generally, I'd just say you can ignore that it runs on USA before it airs on NBC.


Especially since USA isn't in HD.


----------



## aaronwt

trnsfrguy said:


> CBS cancels Jericho.....
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070516/ap_on_en_tv/tv_new_season


crap!!


----------



## jeff125va

aaronwt said:


> Especially since USA isn't in HD.


I don't get it so I'm not certain, but I believe someone referred to USA-HD in another thread.

But yeah, I don't watch CI but this setup wouldn't bother me at all. I'm usually 2-3 weeks behind on shows anyway so why would I care if I was recording it a few days after its original airing? Not like spoilers are hard to avoid for that show.


----------



## djheini

Is Standoff really canceled? According to fox.com/standoff (Though who knows how reliable they are...) new episodes return Friday June 8th.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Summer burn-off. When networks show all their already paid for shows that they're stuck with. See also the return of Studio 60 and the last two episodes of Drive.


----------



## TiVoDan

Vito the TiVo said:


> Summer burn-off. When networks show all their already paid for shows that they're stuck with. See also the return of Studio 60 and the last two episodes of Drive.


You should have something on your list for burnoffs. If you just list them as cancelled, people might delete their season passes, thinking there's not going to be any more.


----------



## jeff125va

djheini said:


> Is Standoff really canceled? According to fox.com/standoff (Though who knows how reliable they are...) new episodes return Friday June 8th.


According to the Futon Critic:

ADDITIONAL NOTES:
confirmed as canceled on 5/17/07

(copied/pasted from Season Pass Alerts thread)


----------



## Cainebj

Standoff may be cancelled but it is airing on June 8 at 9.

Just checked my season pass


----------



## jeff125va

Cainebj said:


> Standoff may be cancelled but it is airing on June 8 at 9.
> 
> Just checked my season pass


Scroll up about 4-5 posts and read through to yours. The context will give the discussion a whole new meaning.


----------



## CheezWiz

Jericho has been saved! Please update the list.
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/07/business/media/07cbs-web.html?ref=business


----------



## stevis

I Like this posting.


----------



## katbug

Vito the TiVo said:


> Cancelled (Gone forever from the networks!)
> ------------
> *Identity* (NBC)
> *The Real Wedding Crashers* (NBC)
> *Thank God You're Here* (NBC)
> *What About Brian* (ABC)


Wow! Glad I checked this thread!! I had no idea that any of these shows had been canceled. Thanks for keeping up this list Vito!


----------



## mitchb2

TonyTheTiger said:


> CI was created as a showcase for De'Nofrio (sp), so it's unlikely he's going anywhere.


That is EXTREMELY offensive to me.
This show was created on so many merits, and you insult everyone involved.

Did you REALLY SAY THAT?

What right do you have?

Reported.

Way too negative.


----------



## Kevin L

mitchb2 said:


> That is EXTREMELY offensive to me.
> This show was created on so many merits, and you insult everyone involved.
> 
> Did you REALLY SAY THAT?
> 
> What right do you have?
> 
> Reported.
> 
> Way too negative.


Wow, lighten up, Francis. It's just an opinion.


----------



## Amnesia

mitchb2 said:


> TonyTheTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> CI was created as a showcase for De'Nofrio (sp), so it's unlikely he's going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> That is EXTREMELY offensive to me.
> This show was created on so many merits, and you insult everyone involved.
Click to expand...

Tony meant that the show itself was originally started (that is---created) as a show for D'Onofrio to star in. That is, someone said "Let's make a show for D'Onofrio---how about a _Law and Order_ where he could play kind of a quirky Sherlock Holmes-type?"

I've heard the same story.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Amnesia said:


> Tony meant that the show itself was originally started (that is---created) as a show for D'Onofrio to star in. That is, someone said "Let's make a show for D'Onofrio---how about a _Law and Order_ where he could play kind of a quirky Sherlock Holmes-type?"
> 
> I've heard the same story.


Exactly. How ANYONE can consider that offensive is beyond my comprehension!

It wasn't even an opinion, just a statement of fact.


----------



## jeff125va

Ummm... any chance that post was some sort of botched joke? At first I thought it was an inside joke between you guys, but obviously not. I mean, to take that seriously, I'd be worried about repurcussions if I mentioned that I used to watch that show for a few months but didn't really like it and cancelled the SP. (Do I have the right to say that?)


----------



## mitchb2

TonyTheTiger said:


> Exactly. How ANYONE can consider that offensive is beyond my comprehension!


Personal attack.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mitchb2 said:


> Personal attack.


???  ???

I too thought you must have been joking, but now it appears that's not the case. Where was there a personal attack in that post? Who is it that is supposed to have been attacked?


----------



## sieglinde

Oh boy. Please please drop this. Please. I think this has all been a misunderstanding.


----------



## RunnerFL

Creature Comforts canceled.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7411


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Now that the season has come full circle and the Upfronts have come and gone, I don't plan to continue updating the this season's thread. 

I know that there's a lot of series airing during the summer, but everything is so scattershot, and one has to decide where to make a cutoff between seasons as well. It's almost July and if history has taught us anything, we're probably less than two months from the start of the fall season. 

So enjoy the summer, enjoy your reality shows, but for the love of god, get outside and get some sun!


----------



## varybarry

I agree go get a breathe of fresh air!


----------



## MegaHertz67

Vito,
Thanks for your months of work wading through the rumours to pass along the facts as you know them. While this info is not vital to the nation's security, it is vital for TiVo nation's sanity. I hope you will continue in the fall. See you in September.


----------



## katbug

Well said MegaHertz! Thank you so much Vito! You rock!!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Can take "According to Jim" off the chopping block, ABC has ordered 18 new episodes for 07 season.


----------



## Uncle Briggs

There are 12 shows that I watched this season that were cancelled. That has to be some kind of record.


----------



## JLucPicard

You've got to start watching more crap, reality shows - those don't seem to get cancelled.


----------



## musika

what was that all about anyway


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

musika said:


> what was that all about anyway


Huh?


----------



## Anubys

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Huh?


he's clearly a guy padding his count with random posts that don't mean anything...I reported him (from another thread) earlier to the moderators, but they've ignored it for some reason (they deleted the thread, but not the user)...


----------



## Anubys

according to the Washington Post, "According to Jim" will be back for 18 episodes...


----------



## biker

Anubys said:


> according to the Washington Post, "According to Jim" will be back for 18 episodes...


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5282667&&#post5282667


----------



## varybarry

Anubys said:


> he's clearly a guy padding his count with random posts that don't mean anything...I reported him (from another thread) earlier to the moderators, but they've ignored it for some reason (they deleted the thread, but not the user)...


Why does it matter? Who cares if a guy is padding his posts? It's not a big deal. Some people are just ban-happy.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Anubys said:


> he's clearly a guy padding his count with random posts that don't mean anything...I reported him (from another thread) earlier to the moderators, but they've ignored it for some reason (they deleted the thread, but not the user)...


LOL Have you been to the WAYT threads in HH???


----------



## Anubys

varybarry said:


> Why does it matter? Who cares if a guy is padding his posts? It's not a big deal. Some people are just ban-happy.


I didn't mean "padding"...I meant some sort of computer-generated generic post that means nothing and fits into any context...spam post, if you will...probably to get the count up so he can post a URL to some phishing site or some scam...


----------



## phox_mulder

Looks like Pirate Master is done for.

CBS has replaced it for the rest of it's duration, rest of July and all of August.


phox


----------



## sieglinde

oooh, my Tivo still had it for next week but not this week. Oh well.


----------



## JLucPicard

The blurb at the top of the CBS.com page (which flashes by rather quickly) says that beginning Tuesday, all episodes of Pirate Master will air on-line only. Another show I never should have started watching. And the babes were hot on this one!


----------



## Mike20878

JLucPicard said:


> The blurb at the top of the CBS.com page (which flashes by rather quickly) says that beginning Tuesday, all episodes of Pirate Master will air on-line only. Another show I never should have started watching. And the babes were hot on this one!


I have never heard of it - who was in it?


----------



## JLucPicard

Survivor-type reality show. No big loss.


----------



## varybarry

Anubys said:


> I didn't mean "padding"...I meant some sort of computer-generated generic post that means nothing and fits into any context...spam post, if you will...probably to get the count up so he can post a URL to some phishing site or some scam...


It doesn't matter anyway... tivocommunity has no follow tags, so the "phishing site" wouldn't do any good for the person posting it.


----------



## Anubys

JLucPicard said:


> The blurb at the top of the CBS.com page (which flashes by rather quickly) says that beginning Tuesday, all episodes of Pirate Master will air on-line only. Another show I never should have started watching. And the babes were hot on this one!


I wasn't going to watch this show if it came back for a second season (which I doubted it would), but I certainly wanted to finish THIS season...

is CBS charging for the download? I hate watching TV on my computer...


----------



## mtnagel

Anubys said:


> I wasn't going to watch this show if it came back for a second season (which I doubted it would), but I certainly wanted to finish THIS season...
> 
> is CBS charging for the download? I hate watching TV on my computer...


There's always Bittorrent.


----------



## Leo Valiant

After weeks of "No Decision Has Been Made" responses from SciFi, they finally
confirmed that they will not be renewing The Dresden Files for a second season.
With Paul Blackthorne taking a role on ABC's Big Shots, it doesn't appear
likely that Lionsgate will try to find a new home eiter. The DVD set of
the first (and only) season will be out this week.


----------



## bengalfreak

Damn it Jim. As hokey as it was, I really liked the show.


----------



## Johncv

Leo Valiant said:


> After weeks of "No Decision Has Been Made" responses from SciFi, they finally
> confirmed that they will not be renewing The Dresden Files for a second season.
> With Paul Blackthorne taking a role on ABC's Big Shots, it doesn't appear
> likely that Lionsgate will try to find a new home eiter. The DVD set of
> the first (and only) season will be out this week.


The DVD is now number 21 on Amazon's pre-order list. The Jim Butcher paperbacks of The Dresden Files are now coming out in hardback. Going to be interesting to see what and where Lionsgate go with this. As for Big Shots, it sounds like a Big Loser that not even a Wizard can save.


----------



## tiams

Will there be a new Canceled/Moved/Replaced thread devoted to the Fall 2007 season? If so, please post a link in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Johncv

tiams said:


> Will there be a new Canceled/Moved/Replaced thread devoted to the Fall 2007 season? If so, please post a link in this thread. Thanks.


Cavemen.


----------



## dswallow

Johncv said:


> Cavemen.


Does it count if the season hasn't even started yet?


----------



## Johncv

dswallow said:


> Does it count if the season hasn't even started yet?


It won't last long enough for the first commercial, or is it a commercial.


----------



## Jolt

They should have made a show based on the Gecko not the damn cavemen


----------



## Mike20878

Any buzz on Journeyman? Is it the Quantum Leap for the 2000's?


----------



## dbuchthal

John from Cincinnati is toast: http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/08/14/television.john.reut/index.html.


----------



## Anubys

dbuchthal said:


> John from Cincinnati is toast: http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/08/14/television.john.reut/index.html.


Praise the Lord...nothing I've ever watched deserved to be canceled more than this crap of a show...


----------



## Johncv

Sci Fi cancelled another show:

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-painkillerjanecanceled,0,5054686.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

I am still mad at them for canceling "The Dresden Files"


----------



## sieglinde

I gave up on Painkiller Jane after one or two episodes. But I would rather see them cancel wrasslen' than an actual SF show.


----------



## newsposter

I can't believe law and order CI is on USA now! Must be a sinister plan to get us to buy HR20s

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=law_and_order_criminal_intent&view=listings


----------



## dianebrat

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6471406.html

"The show debuted Wednesday night to a miniscule 1.0 rating in the adult 18-49 demo."

wow.. that's bad


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

While it still doesn't ensure that SciFi Channel will bring back "The Dresden Files" for a second season, it appears that the network is still looking for ways to make it work.

The Edmonton Journal is reporting that the city could see one of two series move to the Alberta city, with one being "The Dresden Files."

The SciFi Channel series, which failed to really gain any buzz (or significant ratings), has been on the bubble since the American cable network allowed a self-set renewal deadline pass last month without any word on the series. "Dresden Files" currently films in Toronto, Ontario, and a move to Edmonton would mean a more than 2,000-mile relocation.

Of the two shows being considered for a move to Edmonton are "Dresden Files" as well as Showtime's "Masters of Horror," according to the newspaper. City officials in Edmonton said bringing either show to the region could result in more than $75 million in economic impact, and was thanks to a "cold call" made by a Lions Gate Entertainment executive to the Edmonton Economic Development Corp. last summer.

While "Dresden Files" is produced by Lions Gate, it's not immediately clear what the production company's interest in "Masters of Horror" is, since that production is handled by a completely separate company, Liberty Media Corp.'s Starz Media division. "Masters of Horror," which is planning its third season on Showtime, currently films in Vancouver, B.C., which is where Lions Gate is based.

Attracting "Dresden Files" producers could be the fact that both Alberta and Edmonton are offering nearly $9 million in incentives for one of the television programs to film 13 episodes in the city, whose province is located just east of British Columbia.

Although Edmonton may not get the publicity that Toronto and Vancouver do in Canada for being a filming locale, it has been the home of more than 100 movies and television series over the years, just few that would be familiar to audiences outside of Canada. The most notable was probably "Snow Day," which filmed exterior scenes in the city in 1999, however bringing in a series has a much more sustained positive effect on the economy than what a movie would, local producers said.

"A movie is one thing, but a TV series has the potential for longer-term impact," said Mark Wood, who operates an animation and special effects studio called Studio Post. "A film shoot usually takes about 45 days, but a single season [of a TV series] can take six to nine months to film."

In fact, the impact on the city could be greater than even city officials realize.

"There was talk this [deal] will generate a hundred jobs, but I think it will be in the thousands," Wood said.

An announcement is expected to be made by mid-month, and if "Dresden Files" isn't chosen, it could mean the beginning of the end for the series. However, if such a deal is being worked out for the magical detective, it could explain why no decision has been announced one way or the other quite yet.

"The Dresden Files" premiered last January on the network and stars Paul Blackthorne, Valerie Cruz and Terrence Mann. The series premiere earned a 1.37 household rating, according to Nielsen Media Research, giving it 1.73 million viewers, considered by many analysts a "weak debut" for a new series. At the time, however, it was doing just a bit less than "Battlestar Galactica," which had 1.8 million viewers the same time and a 1.39 household rating.


----------



## Johncv

Fl_Gulfer said:


> While it still doesn't ensure that SciFi Channel will bring back "The Dresden Files" for a second season, it appears that the network is still looking for ways to make it work.
> 
> The Edmonton Journal is reporting that the city could see one of two series move to the Alberta city, with one being "The Dresden Files."
> 
> The SciFi Channel series, which failed to really gain any buzz (or significant ratings), has been on the bubble since the American cable network allowed a self-set renewal deadline pass last month without any word on the series. "Dresden Files" currently films in Toronto, Ontario, and a move to Edmonton would mean a more than 2,000-mile relocation.
> 
> Of the two shows being considered for a move to Edmonton are "Dresden Files" as well as Showtime's "Masters of Horror," according to the newspaper. City officials in Edmonton said bringing either show to the region could result in more than $75 million in economic impact, and was thanks to a "cold call" made by a Lions Gate Entertainment executive to the Edmonton Economic Development Corp. last summer.
> 
> While "Dresden Files" is produced by Lions Gate, it's not immediately clear what the production company's interest in "Masters of Horror" is, since that production is handled by a completely separate company, Liberty Media Corp.'s Starz Media division. "Masters of Horror," which is planning its third season on Showtime, currently films in Vancouver, B.C., which is where Lions Gate is based.
> 
> Attracting "Dresden Files" producers could be the fact that both Alberta and Edmonton are offering nearly $9 million in incentives for one of the television programs to film 13 episodes in the city, whose province is located just east of British Columbia.
> 
> Although Edmonton may not get the publicity that Toronto and Vancouver do in Canada for being a filming locale, it has been the home of more than 100 movies and television series over the years, just few that would be familiar to audiences outside of Canada. The most notable was probably "Snow Day," which filmed exterior scenes in the city in 1999, however bringing in a series has a much more sustained positive effect on the economy than what a movie would, local producers said.
> 
> "A movie is one thing, but a TV series has the potential for longer-term impact," said Mark Wood, who operates an animation and special effects studio called Studio Post. "A film shoot usually takes about 45 days, but a single season [of a TV series] can take six to nine months to film."
> 
> In fact, the impact on the city could be greater than even city officials realize.
> 
> "There was talk this [deal] will generate a hundred jobs, but I think it will be in the thousands," Wood said.
> 
> An announcement is expected to be made by mid-month, and if "Dresden Files" isn't chosen, it could mean the beginning of the end for the series. However, if such a deal is being worked out for the magical detective, it could explain why no decision has been announced one way or the other quite yet.
> 
> "The Dresden Files" premiered last January on the network and stars Paul Blackthorne, Valerie Cruz and Terrence Mann. The series premiere earned a 1.37 household rating, according to Nielsen Media Research, giving it 1.73 million viewers, considered by many analysts a "weak debut" for a new series. At the time, however, it was doing just a bit less than "Battlestar Galactica," which had 1.8 million viewers the same time and a 1.39 household rating.


This is old news, Dresden Files lost the bid. 

If your a Dresden fan join us at http://dresdencity.org/


----------

